# Which is your favorite "fashion" brand?



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

I know around here the fashion brands are not well loved. But while they all have their stinkers, a number of them also make a great watch. For me, Raymond Weil is my favorite. The Nabucco and Freelancer are top notch. 

However, I've also really liked some Baume & Mercier pieces like the Classima series.

Of all those brands that have become near taboo to WIS, which is your favorite and why?


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Urgh - they're not fashion brands: fashion brands make clothes (Armani etc). RW and B&M are watchmakers.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Raymond Weil is regarded as a mediocre watch brand, but they're definitely not a fashion brand (like Armani or Gucci whose primary product is not watches).

My favourite "fashion brand" is probably Chanel - they make some awesome looking ceramic watches. Wouldn't buy one, but I like the designs.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

If clothing is the only requisite, Rolex.


----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

Regardless of how we define fasion watches, I agree with the OP that Baume & Mercier are very nice watches. I looked at some Classimas before making my recent plunge into my first *real* watch purchase.


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

geoffbot said:


> Urgh - they're not fashion brands: fashion brands make clothes (Armani etc). RW and B&M are watchmakers.


Fair enough. I'll cede your point.

Though I would argue that RW, B&M, Maurice Lacroix, etc are often lumped in with the dregs of fashion watchery.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Probably Nixon , but I dumped whatever fashion watches I had..


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Regretfully none of the fashion brands are my favourite or ever could be , however I don't regard B&M as a fashion brand and some are lovely ......so B&M capeland .


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I suppose mine would be Ralph Lauren if you want to classify them as a "fashion" brand however since they are superbly made I think that elevates them beyond fashion brand status. I would have no qualms whatsoever about dropping money on these beauties.


----------



## rics21 (Dec 3, 2012)

"better" fashion watches - some are "swiss made":
1. Louis Vuitton
2. Hermès
3. Ralph lauren
4. Mont Blanc
5. Chanel
6. Gucci
7. Burberry
8. Fendi
9. Salvatore Ferragamo
10. Dior


the rest:
Swarovski
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Kenneth Cole
DKNY
Lacoste
Michael Kors
Coach
Armani
Calvin Klein
Guess (they do have the Gc range which are "swiss made")
Kate Spade
Hugo Boss
lots more.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Cartier.

I would maybe not call it a Fashion brand, but as they design and do much more than purely watches, we might see them as such brand.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

geoffbot said:


> Urgh - they're not fashion brands: fashion brands make clothes (Armani etc).


Introducing the parallel in-house argument, it could be argued many fashion brands brand clothes, not make them. My Rolex reference above was only half tongue-in-cheek but was made to illustrate another point.

My point is that this "definition" is a slippery slope. Montblanc and Cartier fashion brands? I don't know about that despite other product lines.


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Nov 5, 2012)

Chanel for me.

Agree with those that have pointed out that RW and B&M are not fashion brands, I wouldn't personally classify Cartier or Mont Blanc as fashion brands either though I see the grey in those cases.


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

I like Hermes in general ... but somehow I love the Chanel J12 watches (well, some of them)

I wouldn't wear it, but I really like the watch


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

marchone said:


> If clothing is the only requisite, Rolex.


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Nov 5, 2012)

ari.seoul said:


> I like Hermes in general ... but somehow I love the Chanel J12 watches (well, some of them)
> 
> I wouldn't wear it, but I really like the watch


I would buy one of the gunmetal colour models, or there is a black with gold that looks great.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I was going to say "none" but then I remembered finding some really nice-looking Boss watches while browsing Nordstrom's website the other day. They have some decent-looking stuff... much more understated than a lot of other brands' offerings. This is a favorite:










Kind of Calatrava-esque.


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

where would Bvlgari and Van Cleef and Arpel go under?

both makes great watches as well

and I thought it was a one off thing, but I guess not, another one from a great clothing brand,





















and those Ralph Lauren ones were pretty sweet, too


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

Nixon or Fossil are two fashion brand watches I'd wear 


Sent from your moms phone


----------



## thegreatbambino86 (Dec 22, 2012)

Surfstang2020 said:


> Nixon or Fossil are two fashion brand watches I'd wear


I remember when I got my first Fossil watch when I was 13 or 14 and I thought I was so cool.... Long time ago and so much wiser now to know better.


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Nov 5, 2012)

thegreatbambino86 said:


> I remember when I got my first Fossil watch when I was 13 or 14 and I thought I was so cool.... Long time ago and so much wiser now to know better.


I don't think that is very fair. Fossil offer a broad range of styles, bolted together competantly at a low price. There is a place for them.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe fashion watches are those subdivisions of fashion labels that can be found at major discount retailers and malls. Cartier, Hermes, Zegna, Van Cleef, et al, won't qualify as such.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Lee Jones Jnr said:


> I don't think that is very fair. Fossil offer a broad range of styles, bolted together competantly at a low price. There is a place for them.


Very true; fashion brands sell very well because there is a place for them in the industry.


----------



## thegreatbambino86 (Dec 22, 2012)

Lee Jones Jnr said:


> I don't think that is very fair. Fossil offer a broad range of styles, bolted together competantly at a low price. There is a place for them.


 I was not trying to be rude I am just saying as I grew older and my taste and budget evolved it is just interesting how over time it evolves thats all. For those who like Fossil watches I have no problem with that.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: "Mediocre", by you and maybe 6 others.


WnS said:


> Raymond Weil is regarded as a mediocre watch brand, but they're definitely not a fashion brand (like Armani or Gucci whose primary product is not watches).
> 
> My favourite "fashion brand" is probably Chanel - they make some awesome looking ceramic watches. Wouldn't buy one, but I like the designs.


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

If a fashion brand is defined as one that is well known for other products besides watches, then I'd like to nominate Casio. I'm very fond of vintage Casio watches


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

thegreatbambino86 said:


> I remember when I got my first Fossil watch when I was 13 or 14 and I thought I was so cool.... Long time ago and so much wiser now to know better.


lol... ditto ! but thanks in part to WUS !


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

bamagrad03 said:


> I know around here the fashion brands are not well loved. But while they all have their stinkers, a number of them also make a great watch. For me, Raymond Weil is my favorite. The Nabucco and Freelancer are top notch.
> 
> However, I've also really liked some Baume & Mercier pieces like the Classima series.
> 
> Of all those brands that have become near taboo to WIS, which is your favorite and why?


Well, I would add to your list of makers of fashionable watches companies like Rolex, IWC, Omega, Seiko, etc. In fact all watch companies by definition make fashionable watches for their customers. Otherwise they would not be in business for long...right? Certainly Baume & Mercier, Tissot, Oris, Swatch, etc., cater to the changing tastes of watch buyers so that they may continue to feel fashionable as well.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bamagrad03 said:


> Of all those brands that have become near taboo to WIS, which is your favorite and why?


These look good to me. And since these are probably as good as your standard Seikos, and I love Seiko Quartz Chronos, I don't see how or why I should have any problems with these, especially if I can get them for a good price.

Issey Miyake W series:















Issey Miyake TRAPEZOID:








Burberry:


----------



## Centropolis (Dec 30, 2011)

Many "fashion" brands make some decent looking watches. I own a Burberry and it looks great...swiss made. My Armani looks great too except the worksmanship is not very good.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Many on WUS insist on calling Momo Design a fashion brand, so I'll go with Momo.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

That's interesting. I've always thought of MomoDesign as an industrial design house. I know they don't make watches so I suppose they'd qualify. That would indict Porsche Design as well. How about M & Co and George Jensen?


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Nov 5, 2012)

Tiffany & Co too.


----------



## Ombre Vivante (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking at the stuff I currently have, it seems I have a penchant for rediculously big Emporio Armani watches, although I wear Burberry more often and I like one Calvin Klein the best. But, really, I see all watches as fashion accessories - the way handbags are for girls. They just happen to have a utilitarian purpose


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Fossil when I can get them on a blow out sale cheap. I have had this watch for years and it is one of my favorite autos..


----------



## mamos (Dec 30, 2012)

I bought a Hugo Boss a little while ago. I think it looks cool, it's an auto and has a power reserve meter. Plus the date adjust button on the side... I swapped the band to a pale brown smooth leather with white stitching. It gets a lot of comments.


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

mamos said:


> I bought a Hugo Boss a little while ago. I think it looks cool, it's an auto and has a power reserve meter. Plus the date adjust button on the side... I swapped the band to a pale brown smooth leather with white stitching. It gets a lot of comments.


Very nice looking watch and it's an auto.. I like it!!!


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll add Chopard to my Chanel and T&Co.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fossil....


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

For me, I like Chotovelli and Burberry. I tend to like my watches simple, and functional.


----------



## Isop (Jan 12, 2013)

No doubt, Fossil. Wearing one today that I've had since 2002, ski, swim, dive, kayak, fish, it has lasted through it all with only 3 battery changes.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Rado


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Nov 5, 2012)

Rado isn't a fashion brand


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

What defines a fashion brand? o.0


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Nov 5, 2012)

FFS


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

I think that's a legitimate question. There are many cases where some people think a brand is a fashion brand and some think it isn't, and the conditions to meet are loosely defined and many exceptions seem to be made when a brand is popular. EG. Many retailers consider Tissot a fashion brand (this includes Amazon.com), while here I believe it would be offensive to many to call Tissot a fashion brand.

Personally I don't draw that line, or assume inferiority if a brand tries to appeal to its clientele by designing watches in accordance with current fashion trends or attempting to make their own statements. If that were the case, G-Shock and many others would also be fashion brands. I'll even go so far to compare cK and Tissot

cK: Owned by Swatch Group 
Movement: ETA
Cased in Hong Kong
Swiss Made

Tissot: Owned by Swatch Group
Movement: ETA
Cased in Hong Kong
Swiss Made

The difference? cK has clothing lines but not Tissot. But then... what is this?








Avant-Garde since 1860.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

natnaes said:


> cK: Owned by Swatch Group
> Movement: ETA
> Cased in Hong Kong
> Swiss Made
> ...


Umm.... a doodoo with a handle?
Wha..?


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Nov 5, 2012)

natnaes said:


> I think that's a legitimate question. There are many cases where some people think a brand is a fashion brand and some think it isn't, and the conditions to meet are loosely defined and many exceptions seem to be made when a brand is popular. EG. Many retailers consider Tissot a fashion brand (this includes Amazon.com), while here I believe it would be offensive to many to call Tissot a fashion brand.
> 
> Personally I don't draw that line, or assume inferiority if a brand tries to appeal to its clientele by designing watches in accordance with current fashion trends or attempting to make their own statements. If that were the case, G-Shock and many others would also be fashion brands. I'll even go so far to compare cK and Tissot
> 
> ...


That's a bag petal.

What is and isn't a fashion brand has been discussed plenty and to me seems pretty clear. Opinions do vary and if you think Rado and Tissot are fashion brands that's fine with me. I don't need to agree.


----------



## Ombre Vivante (Nov 18, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Umm.... a doodoo with a handle?
> Wha..?


When you need to take a doo-doo on-the-go!


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I really like *Ted Baker* watches. Great quality (Japanese movements) and many small details which make the watches a little better than the average fashion watch. They are also relatively cheap ($30-160$). I own four TB watches, and I will probably get a couple more.


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

My favorite fashion brands are Zenith & Hublot. Both are part of the Louis Vuitton fashion company.

Cheers,

MMT


----------



## kilsonvorra (Mar 8, 2013)

I very much like to wear fashionable branded watches and i have collection of different kind of brands in watches like citizen,Rado,maxima,myster etc,but out of them i very much like citizen watches which are stylish and modern in overall look. Nowadays there are many brands are available in watches which attracts the people most.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My favorites I own are 1) Fossil (much nicer than I remember them being in the 90s) - 11 year warrant on the quartz models is hard to beat. 2) Nautica, as I like the chunky diver look a lot of them have. I think they're made by Timex (at least that's who services them) so I don't know if they qualify. My first Nautica is still the nicest bracelet I own and the only one so far with SELs. Heavy duty stuff.


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

I happen to like Nautica and Tommy Hilfiger watches - at least the looks of them. With all-stainless cases and quartz movements, I'm sure they are fine watches to own and wear. It's a sense of shame from the WIS crowd that keeps me from sporting a watch with a "fashion" brand-name on the dial... LMAO

{he says as he goes out the door wearing a Swiss Legend}


----------



## Loco (Mar 12, 2013)

How about this?








Some may not like it but I do.

Dean


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Cartier for me if that is considered a fashion brand. Nautica and Fossil make some nice designs cheap for the normal average mall watch buying consumer


Sent from my Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

I like the design of Nixon watches, most are quartz but they seem to be rolling out more autos which look nice but are ridonkulously overpriced considering its a fashion brand and a basic movement.


----------



## wowerzx (Feb 13, 2013)

Movado and kenneth cole cause of the uniqueness and styles they have to offer at an affordable price


----------



## MAVRITIVS (Sep 1, 2013)

Fossil. Definitely.


----------

